# Tire question



## Afmartin (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a stock 2012 Honda Rancher ES. Can I fit 27x9-12 on front and 27x11-12 on rear? My apologies if this questions already been asked. New to the site. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just do a little search first next time & you'll find whatever you need. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/22-honda/6989-largest-tires-stock-not-lifted-honda.html


----------

